# Help learning a song



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi guys, hoping someone can help me out. The band I play in wants to cover this Clutch song -- Circus Maximus -- but I cannot find any tab anywhere for it. There is a good video on youtube of buddy playing it, and I have been trying to follow along to no avail. Can someone have a listen and post their thoughts on how it goes? I have bits and pieces of the chorus and bridge kinda sorted out but could use real help with the verses. Thanks so much in advance!

[video=youtube;fcQ765DVFrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcQ765DVFrk[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

here's the only one I could find.
It's not rated yet, so I don't know how good it might be
Circus Maximus Intro tab by Clutch @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------

